# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  ραδιο κασετωφωνο αυτοκινητου προβλημα

## thamax

κανει συνεχεια διακοπες το ραδιο
ενω το κασετοφωνο παιζει καμπανα
εβαλα καντα το κινητο μηπως το ξεσηντονησε?

----------


## Danza

την επαφή της κεραίας την είδες? ακουμπάει καλά?

----------


## thamax

η κεραια ειναι ενταξει
τι αλλο μπορει να φταιει
του εχει τυχη καποιου τετοιο προβλημα

----------


## eebabs2000

Η λειτουργία του βασίζεται σε μικροελεγκτή ή είναι παλιάς γενιάς που συντονίζει με ένα μεταβλητό πυκνωτή ή και πηνίο σε κάποια. Αν βάλεις και φωτο ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## thamax

τωρα που πηγα να βγαλω τη φωτο
επαιζε κανονικα μολις ξεκιναω το αμαξι αρχιζει τα τρελα του
δηλ. τις διακοπες

----------


## Danza

αυτό το έχω και εγώ... περίεργο μου φένεται....

----------


## ggr

Ειχα κι εγω ενα τετοιο στο οποιο ξαφνικα σταματησε το ραδιο αλλα δεν το εχω κοιταξει ακομα.

----------

